# My Obstacles to Joining the Canadian Infantry



## hoot33 (4 Aug 2007)

Hey everyone,

Just thought I would drop a quick post and share my story with everyone.

Who Am I:

That’s a very difficult question to answer.

The Good:

I work full time for a water purification company, I enjoy what I do and pride myself on knowing that I am helping people in my community. I am a proud brother to a member of the Canadian Military and son to a man I respect more than anyone I’ve ever met.

The Bad:

When I was 16 I was forced to drop out of high school when my mother and step father divorced, I was forced to get a full time factory job and help pay the rent. I was married at 19 andI was divorced at 19, in the relationship for 3 years and it just didn’t work (was on my computer to much). I was very close to being a father but sadly a miscarriage took place in the 3rd month. My life has been very volatile up to this point, I have lived in 36 different homes and attended 15 different schools.

Current:

Currently I am balancing going back to school with work as well as training in order to join the forces, I dropped out with 13 credits, I am doing correspondence right now to earn the 2 that I need in order to join. I have an exam this coming wednesday for my Math course and should hopefully be starting my next course by friday.

I want this more than anything, I have always loved the outdoors, my father is a big hunter so I guess that is where it comes from. My brother is stationed in Pet in 3 RCR, I want nothing more than to fight at his side.

I guess Im posting all this for a little more inspiration, to show me that this can be a reality and that its not always going to be over the next hill.

Sorry if some thought this post was a waste of time but my brother always bragged about these forums so I thought it may be a good idea.

Thanks for reading everyone.

Dylan


----------



## Agent-0 (5 Aug 2007)

Just keep on keepin' on.

If you keep working at it, you can make it. Just don't give up.


*words of wisdom post complete*


----------



## CF_Enthusiast (5 Aug 2007)

Wow, what a story. Just remeber, never give up. No matter how hard it seems, NEVER GIVE UP!


----------



## GUNS (5 Aug 2007)

Hoot33, many,many past,present and future soldiers all have the same story. What will make your future better is tons of hard work and your commitment to join the best family in the world.

Work hard, stay focused and follow through. If you stay the course, you will find the military very rewarding.


----------



## TN2IC (5 Aug 2007)

hoot33~

               I had an intresting life before I joined the CF. Trust be bud, the grass is greener on the other side. I wish you the best of luck. Just keep your nose out of trouble.


Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## misfit (6 Aug 2007)

Git er done.


----------



## hoot33 (8 Aug 2007)

I go for my exam for my first course on thursday, I just lost my job as well so I will have to find something to hold me over until BMQ, wish me luck on this exam.


----------



## paradise (8 Aug 2007)

hoot how old are you?


----------



## hoot33 (8 Aug 2007)

Im 23.


----------



## hoot33 (20 Sep 2007)

I know this thread is more than a month old but I have some updates.

I completed my exam.
I get my marks back tomorrow, will let everyone know how I did.

I have completed 13/20 lessons in my second course which is grade 11 science.

I have had a few jobs off and on but I really am focusing on my schooling.

Im hoping to get quite a bit more of this school work done tonight, we will see how it goes.

Again.

Wish me luck .

Dylan


----------



## hoot33 (20 Sep 2007)

How close are you to joining?


----------



## paradise (20 Sep 2007)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> How close are you to joining?



wow the mods here are noobs they always delete by posts for jealous issues... Because they can never get passed boot camp and they sit around here on the computer. But I am  lifting lotsa weights right now. I am 18 160lbs and i can bench 200lbs 15 times. its like my chest and soldiers r muscle fantastic


----------



## Loachman (20 Sep 2007)

paradise said:
			
		

> wow the mods here are noobs they always delete by posts for jealous issues... Because they can never get passed boot camp and they sit around here on the computer.



You, laddybuck, are not going to last much longer on this forum with posts like that.

Your attitude and style are not going to help you in the Armed Forces, either, should you make it in.

Some of the DS have more time in than you have on the planet.

If your posts are disappearing, you may wish to review what you're saying and how you're saying it.

Just some friendly advice.

Your enthusiasm is commendable, and I don't want to quash it, but you need to think a little more before posting.


----------



## Loachman (20 Sep 2007)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> Sorry if some thought this post was a waste of time but my brother always bragged about these forums so I thought it may be a good idea.



No, it's not a waste of time, and, yes, this forum is brilliant.

You are doing the right thing - both in seeking out a career in the Armed Forces, and in your method of going about it.

The bigger the obstacle, the better it feels when it's been overcome.

Good luck.


----------



## Fusilier (20 Sep 2007)

Hoot 33 - keep working at it, you have a goal, stick to it and you'll do great!!!

best of luck


----------



## hoot33 (20 Sep 2007)

Thanks everyone, I have only 5 lessons to go in my final course now, I should finish them all by monday, hopefully write the exam wednesday, get my marks as well as an updated transcript the following wednesday and submit my app the same day.

Ive been told recruitment can take as little as 3 weeks, thats what I am hoping.

Will let everyone know.


----------



## Fusilier (20 Sep 2007)

Good job!!  It only took 4 weeks for my son, he's having a "great" time at BMQ as we speak!  With the commitment you've shown towards school, if you keep up the same you'll be a credit to the CF.


----------



## Jacqueline (21 Sep 2007)

hoot33

I know how it is to have to drop out of high school too (telemarketing sucks!), I believe a person is a product of their environment so you got to do what you got to do to survive. Regardless. I've been called a screw up, but that's how ya grow up. Just stick it out and keep pushin! Someone told me it's not the hand that you're dealt but how you play your cards.


----------



## Franko (21 Sep 2007)

paradise said:
			
		

> wow the mods here are noobs they always delete by posts for jealous issues... Because they can never get passed boot camp and they sit around here on the computer. But I am  lifting lotsa weights right now. I am 18 160lbs and i can bench 200lbs 15 times. its like my chest and soldiers r muscle fantastic



Watch your step here....you are WAY out of your lane.



			
				Loachman said:
			
		

> You, laddybuck, are not going to last much longer on this forum with posts like that.
> 
> Your attitude and style are not going to help you in the Armed Forces, either, should you make it in.
> 
> ...



That's the best advice I've seen thusfar.

I suggest that before you post one more thing.....you suck back and re-think before you hit the post button.

*The Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## Aneifer (22 Sep 2007)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone, I have only 5 lessons to go in my final course now, I should finish them all by monday, hopefully write the exam wednesday, get my marks as well as an updated transcript the following wednesday and submit my app the same day.
> 
> Ive been told recruitment can take as little as 3 weeks, thats what I am hoping.
> 
> Will let everyone know.



Good Luck Man You'll do fine. Im at St Jean right now doing basic and Im 30 years old. If its one thing I learned in my short time at St Jean is 1. Never give up and 2. You can do more then you think you can. We'll see you at RCR


----------



## hoot33 (23 Sep 2007)

Hey all,

Got my mark back on my math course, 86, not bad considering Ive been out of school for 7 years. Im working on the end of science right now and Ive also started training, jogging every second day right now. When I finish my science exam I will increase it to every day.

Just thought I would drop by with an update.

Talk to everyone soon.


----------



## hoot33 (25 Sep 2007)

Just handed in my final 3 units, booked my exam for tomorrow morning. 

Will let everyone know.


----------



## geo (25 Sep 2007)

good for you Hoot.
keep it up, the reward will make everything worth it.


----------



## hoot33 (25 Sep 2007)

When I finish the exam I am taking a week vacation up to Pet, as I said my brother is stationed up there so he will be helping me train and get ready for BMQ.


----------



## 1RNBR (27 Sep 2007)

Keep up the good work, if you put the same dedication into your schooling into the military you will have a long and successful career, good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## hoot33 (28 Sep 2007)

Well I wrote my science exam yesterday, the usual time frame to get your marks back is 2 - 3 weeks. I sent my marker an email and explained my intentions and asked her if she could speed things along for me, she told me she is hoping to get me my final mark by monday at the latest, that cuts 2 weeks off my wait time, I may even be able to submit my application tomorrow.

Following that I called the recruiting center here in Barrie and asked for a timeline, he said if there are no snags it would take 4 - 6 weeks to get my interview, another 4 - 6 weeks until my swearing in and then the wait til BMQ, made me a little upset but Ive come this far.

I was hoping to motor through the application process like I did the school work and have it done in 4 weeks or so. 

Anyhow, Ill let everyone know if I get my marks, what they are and how my application is going when I find out.

Thanks for reading 

Dylan


----------



## cdn_army_wolf (28 Sep 2007)

Hey hoot
those timeframes you were given were probably just the average wait times. I put my application in the end of July and leave for St jean the 7th of October. Thats 10 weeks total from handing in the paperwork to starting basic. Also a bunch of guys at my swearing in this week were in a very similar boat. So, stay positive. It will all work out for you.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (28 Sep 2007)

Hey Hoot....congratulations on your great mark there and on your determination to join. You have to keep that determination because there will be obstacles large adn small along the way in the process of becoming qualified and trained. Sometimes the big cumbersome system can be slow and you can't let it get you down. Your hard work is paying off and it sounds like you're well on your way to your dream. I'm going to enjoy your updates.
Blessings...Padre IHS.


----------



## hoot33 (2 Oct 2007)

Hey all,

Got my mark back, got a new transcript, the whole she bang.

Went to the recruiting center today and got a bunch of forms.

I also had to get a TBS/SCT 330-60E for which is the long version of the security clearance form apparently, When I was 19 I was married, left the country for 10 months returned and was divorced. Will this effect my recruitment???

I have all the paperwork filled out along with 10 years of addresses and employment and will be bringing it in tomorrow.

Someone please let me know if you think the marriage will effect my chances of joining.

Thank you

Dylan


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (2 Oct 2007)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> Got my mark back, got a new transcript, the whole she bang.
> 
> ...



depends where you went. marriage does not effect your recruiting.


----------



## medic65726 (2 Oct 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> depends where you went. marriage does not effect your recruiting.


But recruiting can affect your marriage. I haven't seen the numbers in recent years but in many countries armies, marriages do not fare well.


----------



## hoot33 (2 Oct 2007)

I stayed in Missouri USA for ten months, thats all, following that I came back home and have been here since.

Dylan


----------



## hoot33 (2 Oct 2007)

Just got back from handing in my application, I got my cfat booked, but they said it could take up to one year because I was out of the country for more than 6 months without a return visit.

Does anyone have any experience with this?? What is the usual time it takes when an applicant has been out of the country for more than 6 months?

I was hoping my application would go through as fast as possible, I have been training so that I am in the correct shape when I get sent to BMQ.

Any theories would be great.

Dylan


----------



## hoot33 (4 Oct 2007)

Called today and got my Service ID and recruit ID.

Have been doing some tests online which are apparently close to the cfat and have gotten next to perfect on all of them. Seeing as Ive been told studying is impossible Ill revisit these tests in a few days.

Taking a trip up to Pet for a week starting Monday until saturday to train and visit.

Will let everyone know how everything goes when I find out.

Thanks everyone, hope you're all doing well.

Dylan


----------



## GUNS (4 Oct 2007)

Keep at it, you are heading in the right direction.


----------



## hoot33 (4 Oct 2007)

GOOD NEWS.

Sgt Robinson at the recruiting centre called me at 08:30 this morning and informed me that if I were to go to Commissionaires Great Lakes and have myself finger printed. Send those fingerprints to the FBI, and return the results to him when I receive them. If I am clean. I can be processed as a normal recruit.

I am clean Im not worried about that, but the FBI say 16 - 18 weeks. Which is a long time but still shorter than a year.

I got the call this morning and already have an appointment for tomorrow, my prints should be in West Virginia by Monday.

Again, will let everyone know.

Dylan


----------



## karl28 (4 Oct 2007)

hoot33  


          Don't give up wish you  the best of luck on getting in .


----------



## hoot33 (4 Oct 2007)

Thank you, Ill keep you posted


----------



## karl28 (5 Oct 2007)

hoot33        
           Its well worth it the CF is an amazing career to have  , I may have been forced to place  my  own career on hold cause of a  Knee injury but  I am hoping that after losing some more weight and getting a green light from my family Doc I am hoping to reapply to the CF next spring.


----------



## hoot33 (6 Oct 2007)

Today I went and got fingerprinted. Sent all my info to the FBI, now I have a 16 - 18 week wait. Hoping it goes by a little faster though.

Has anyone gone through a security clearance check with the FBI before?? If so how long did it take you??

Thanks all.

Dylan


----------



## zipperhead_cop (6 Oct 2007)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> Today I went and got fingerprinted. Sent all my info to the FBI, now I have a 16 - 18 week wait. Hoping it goes by a little faster though.
> 
> Has anyone gone through a security clearance check with the FBI before?? If so how long did it take you??



You keep referring to the FBI.  Are you enlisting in the United States military?  ???  Or am I out of 'er, and there is another meaning for that TLA?


----------



## geo (6 Oct 2007)

Zip... I think he is refering to his need for a verification of former service & reliability check from the USA


----------



## zipperhead_cop (6 Oct 2007)

Because he spent so much time in the US he needs a police clearance from there?


----------



## hoot33 (7 Oct 2007)

exactly, but it must be clean because I was fingerprinted and sent them away, but I have never been finger printed before.

So does anyone know how long it may take?

Thanks

Dylan


----------



## geo (8 Oct 2007)

Hoot,
if it is any example, I know someone who applied to emigrate to the US.
He was told in 2006 that they were still working on applications that dated back to 2001.

is the FBI any more efficient?


----------



## hoot33 (13 Oct 2007)

Emailed the FBI regarding my situation, they replied stating that currently their return time for fingerprints is 6 weeks or less instead of the usual 16 - 18.

So thats good news , just got back from a week in Petawawa. CFat is a week from Monday.

Looking forward to it all.

Dylan


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 Oct 2007)

Give 'er hell, bud.  Keep us posted.


----------



## hoot33 (19 Oct 2007)

Just got back from a nice little jog, in my folder my recruiter gave me it says that 2.4 km in under 11:56 is "acceptable" for a 23 year old, under 10:13 is superior. I ran on wednesday and got a time of 10:40.80. Today I ran again and got a time of 10:07.64.

I know the folder says 10:13 is superior but usually these things are simply guidelines.

Can anyone offer their experiences as far as what times are good. Will 10:07.64 be sufficient for BMQ? Not that Im not going to try to improve further, but as a starting point.

Thanks

Dylan


----------



## geo (19 Oct 2007)

When the platoon will be running together, you guys will be running together... thus speed does not really matter cause you will be running as fast as the slowest member.

There was another thread recently that stated that some +/- 1/3 of recruit applicants had problems with running @ the time of reporting in.  Sooo.... if they tell ya that 11min 56 is acceptable, then don't sweat it.


----------



## hoot33 (19 Oct 2007)

So in that case, seeing as we will be running with the slowest runner its equally important to work on leg strength for those long runs, instead of focusing solely on speed and lung capacity, is this correct?


----------



## geo (19 Oct 2007)

- you won't need any more speed than what you already have.
If and when you want to run on your own, go ahead & fill your boots BUT, based on current standards, you appear to have met the basic standard the recruit school is asking of new recruits.  They will be training all recruits - raising the overall standard as the training progresses... 
- building up leg strength is good.


----------



## hoot33 (19 Oct 2007)

Ive just always been a leader, dont really know what to expect so I dont want to show up and be junk compared to the rest.

Thanks for the insight.

Dylan


----------



## punkd (19 Oct 2007)

Good job on the training and recruiting so far!

Make sure you train for longer runs and not just the 2.4k, I think the longest run we did in basic that i can remember was like 5-6km.
So aim for somewhere around there if not higher!


----------



## hoot33 (20 Oct 2007)

Ya, Im just getting into my training regime so Im starting with the minimum requirement and working from there. I still have 4 weeks or more until I get my fingerprints back plus the recruitment time. I should be ready by then.

I know speed is not important but as far as time for 5 km, what should I aim for. I keep personal bests etc etc, something to keep me motivated.

Thanks

Dylan


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (20 Oct 2007)

Your run speeds will always depend on the staff running you.  If you're looking for a guideline and want to be in the top 1/3 of the pack, I would suggest being able to run 5 minute km's.  Typical speeds (if there is such a thing) is generally between 5-6 min/km.  Of course there are people who run faster, and those who run slower.  This is just my humble suggestion as a guideline.  

You stated before that you are a leader.  As a leader, remember that you will only ever run as fast as your weakest member.  Teamwork is always more important than individual effort.

Good luck with the rest of your process!  Speaking as someone who joined the CF as a high school dropout, completed his h.s. diploma on a tour (back in '99), and is now finishing a degree ala the CF and the UTPNCM program, you seem to have a great attitude, and the drive to succeed!  

Keep up the hard work and it will all pay off.


----------



## Doom (22 Oct 2007)

Loachman said:
			
		

> No, it's not a waste of time, and, yes, this forum is brilliant.
> 
> You are doing the right thing - both in seeking out a career in the Armed Forces, and in your method of going about it.
> 
> ...



I strongly agree, and keep up your good work man.


----------



## hoot33 (22 Oct 2007)

Thanks everyone, wrote my cfat today, didn't seem to have any problem, completed every question with ease and had quite alot of time left after going over it once or twice.

Have re-emailed the fbi to get a status on my fingerprints, hoping they will be here shortly.

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone.

Will keep you posted as always.

Dylan


----------



## hoot33 (23 Oct 2007)

Spoke with the fbi again, apparently the wait time for fingerprints ( 16 - 18 weeks) has no real bearing, mine have already been completed and sent back, in 11 days .

Also got a call from the recruiting center today, something to do with my references, they said it is very important, I will call them first thing tomorrow morning.

So I should get this whole thing rolling by the end of the week I hope.

Dylan


----------



## hoot33 (24 Oct 2007)

So I got my fingerprints in the mail today, went to the recruiting center without even opening it. They are telling me that this may not be what they need/want which makes no sense to me because they told me to go this route. They directed me to the office to get the prints done etc.

What I received back from the fbi was the set of my fingerprints with a stamp on the back saying "No Arrest Record" dated oct 15 2007. I dont see how they could need anything else, this should be sufficient.

If anyone knows anything about fingerprints and the fbi etc please pm me as my recruiters continue to call Toronto to find these things out.

So after waiting for them to call T.O. and not getting an answer (lunch time) they said if I dont hear from them in 2 weeks, call them.

It seems like they dont even want me as a recruit. I have done everything they have asked and still I cant get any straight answers, it's one of those "we'll cross that bridge when we come to it" scenarios. I realize they have alot going on and alot of recruits to process, but I would think they would at least be able to give me an answer as far as what I need to do now.

Any insight??

Dylan


----------



## kincanucks (24 Oct 2007)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> So I got my fingerprints in the mail today, went to the recruiting center without even opening it. They are telling me that this may not be what they need/want which makes no sense to me because they told me to go this route. They directed me to the office to get the prints done etc.
> 
> What I received back from the fbi was the set of my fingerprints with a stamp on the back saying "No Arrest Record" dated oct 15 2007. I dont see how they could need anything else, this should be sufficient.
> 
> ...



Ask to see the Det Comd and don't leave until you fully understand what the process is and how long it is going to take.


----------



## hoot33 (24 Oct 2007)

My apologies but what is the "Det Comd"??

Thanks

Dylan


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Oct 2007)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> My apologies but what is the "Det Comd"??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dylan



Det Comd = Detachment Commander

He/She will be the top dog in that RC


----------



## hoot33 (24 Oct 2007)

If I do go in and ask for the detachment commander, will that anger the other staff?

I would imagine the last thing I'd want to do is anger the staff that are "recruiting" me.


----------



## Sig_Des (24 Oct 2007)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> It seems like they dont even want me as a recruit. I have done everything they have asked and still I cant get any straight answers, it's one of those "we'll cross that bridge when we come to it" scenarios.



Dylan, take it from someone who's recruiting process took almost 2 years.

You've waited too long and jumped through too many hoops to get discouraged now. I know it's frustrating, but keep hope, and don't let up.



> If I do go in and ask for the detachment commander, will that anger the other staff?
> 
> I would imagine the last thing I'd want to do is anger the staff that are "recruiting" me.



Don't worry about that. Just tell them that you aren't sure if you fully understand the process, have everything they've told you to do, and everything you've done ready, and ask what else is there?


----------



## hoot33 (24 Oct 2007)

I did that, they said when they know they will let me know.

But nothing takes 2 weeks in my opinion.


----------



## kincanucks (24 Oct 2007)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> If I do go in and ask for the detachment commander, will that anger the other staff?
> 
> I would imagine the last thing I'd want to do is anger the staff that are "recruiting" me.



Don't worry about pissing off the other staff as they are professional and should understand sometimes the Det Comd has to get involved.  As a Det Comd for six years I had absolutely no problem with talking with any applicant that needed assistance.  The Det Comd at your particular recruiting detachment will not have any problem either because that is their job.


----------



## hoot33 (24 Oct 2007)

ok, I will wait for this call, when I get it, if they dont book me for my medical and interview I will go down and speak with the det cmder.

Thanks everyone, will let you know.

Dylan


----------



## Blindspot (24 Oct 2007)

Keep a stiff upper lip, Hoot! I've been trapped in a kafkaesk, bureaucratic nightmare for nigh 2.5 years. I even had a General order me not to give up. I figure, after my ordeal, trade qualification will be an anti-climax to my swearing in.


----------



## CFR FCS (24 Oct 2007)

Hoot 33,
Ask to talk to the Det Commander. The confusion may likely be that normally fingerprints in Canada are sent to NDHQ and then passed to either CSIS or the RCMP who checks them and all the final info on the CNRC is passed back to DND and then down thru CFRG to the CFRC. You sent them to the FBI and then they replied directly to you.  I think what should have happened is that your unopened prints from the FBI with their report should now be forwarded to NDHQ so CSIS or DPM Sec can record them and send their approval back. They will also check your CNRC from the rest of the time you resided in Canada. It is an extra step but shouldn't take too long. 
If they give you an unreasonable answer then PM me and I'll get more detailed answers about the process.  

Good luck and don't give up.


----------



## hoot33 (24 Oct 2007)

Thank you, Ill do that, will give them sometime to figure out exactly what it is that they are doing and then will talk to their Det Cmr.

Thanks Again.

Dylan


----------



## hoot33 (30 Oct 2007)

ok so today I called the recruiting center and was informed that my fingerprints have passed, now Im awaiting the 5 year security clearance to come back (they said about 2 days) and we go from there .


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (30 Oct 2007)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> ok so today I called the recruiting center and was informed that my fingerprints have passed, now Im awaiting the 5 year security clearance to come back (they said about 2 days) and we go from there .



Excellent now we're cooking....this will seem like a very short time when you finally get on track....I bet you're going to be training very soon.


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Oct 2007)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> ok so today I called the recruiting center and was informed that my fingerprints have passed, now Im awaiting the 5 year security clearance to come back (they said about 2 days) and we go from there .


Good to hear! Hope everything else goes well with you!


----------



## hoot33 (30 Oct 2007)

So far everything is going well, signed up for a membership to a local gym, training 3-4 days a week.

If this goes through soon everything will be great .

Thanks all.


----------



## hoot33 (31 Oct 2007)

Got a call today from the recruiting center, have my interview and medical scheduled for Nov 7 at 08:30.

Also my brother had his first baby this morning at 04:57.

Its going to be a good day.

Dylan


----------



## Spitfire (31 Oct 2007)

Congrats hoot, im also going reg force infantry i might see you over there in training, im hoping to get in sometime around jan hopfully.


----------



## geo (31 Oct 2007)

Good for ya Hoot

Now the fun really starts


----------



## hoot33 (1 Nov 2007)

Just wondering, do I have any shot at getting into a BMQ this year? or will I have to wait til '08?Ive been told this process can fly by and you can be in bmq a few weeks later, but I dont know when Bmq's shut down for the year.

Anyone?


----------



## geo (1 Nov 2007)

Maybe you will and maybe you won't
Bit of a crapshoot and the CFRC people are the only ones in a position to give you an answer.

That having been said, lot of people are going on block leave between 15 Dec and 6 Jan.  That leaves something like 6 weeks before they shut er down for a bit...... soo - bets are that you do not start your training before 2008


----------



## BDTyre (3 Nov 2007)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> I did that, they said when they know they will let me know.
> 
> But nothing takes 2 weeks in my opinion.



I'm reminded of George Clooney's line from "O Brother, Where Art Thou?." 

"Well this place is a geographical oddity, isn't it?!  Two weeks from everywhere!"


----------



## CFR FCS (3 Nov 2007)

Hoot 33, 
Unless you get a cancellation vacancy from the Nov 26 BMQ start you will get 7 Jan 08 or later position as we are loading that serial now. Make sure you let your MCC know that you are ready and available on short notice if a vacancy opens up. Good luck.


----------



## hoot33 (4 Nov 2007)

Should I let them know that at the interview/medical on wednesday or should I wait to hear from them following that?


----------



## CFR FCS (4 Nov 2007)

Hoot 33, Let them know during the interview.


----------



## hoot33 (4 Nov 2007)

ok, Ill do exactly that, thank you.


----------



## hoot33 (8 Nov 2007)

So I did my interview and medical yesterday.

It was pretty interesting, the place was packed so it took about 5 hours.

My medical results were I have HBP (High Blood Pressure) and an irregular heart beat, so I was given some forms to take to my family doctor, have an appointment for Monday, would those stop me from joining the CF??

Then my interview was great, I found out the results of my Cfat and was offered an officer position, all I have to do is get 2 more credits, I spoke with the Captain for awhile regarding this to make sure that if I turn it down the opportunity will still be there later, I realize it is a great opportunity but it would take up until September of next year to get to a BMQ and this way I am in in January.

There was a credit issue as well that I was unaware of, a $500 bill dating back to 2003 that I had no idea about, it will be paid by next week and this whole process should be just about over .

Thanks again for reading.


----------



## geo (8 Nov 2007)

will High blood pressure & irregular heartbeats be a problem?

It all depends how bad you have em.
Only your doc & our docs will be able to figure that out

Good luck


----------



## hoot33 (8 Nov 2007)

I dont think I have them very bad. Ive never had a problem with them. I tested my blood pressure a few days before the medical and it was 120 over 75.

As for the irregular heart beat Im not very sure. I have an appointment on monday for my doctor hopefully it goes well.


----------



## aaronrogers (9 Nov 2007)

When I did my medical, my first blood pressure reading wasa bit high, but when I relaxed and calmed down a bit later they did a second reading and it was fine. Did they only give you one reading?


----------



## hoot33 (9 Nov 2007)

Ya only one reading, the PO that was there seemed a little impatient.

Im going to my doctor on monday so we'll get everything squared away, Im not really worried about it because I have never had any health problems I dont see this being a big deal.


----------



## aaronrogers (9 Nov 2007)

sounds good.

I was just nervous I guess but when I was doing the second portion of my medical with the medical officer he joked about how it was a test and that I would be nervous and was pretty friendly and was able to calm me down and everything went smoothly from there for me.

Hopefully everything goes good with you at your appointment, heck maybe we will end up in the same bmq. I am shooting for a january start, I just need to get into the recruiting center to do my interview, but I gotta travel an hour to get there so booking it is kinda hard with my work schedule and stuff but I will manage lol.

good luck again.


----------



## hoot33 (9 Nov 2007)

you too man, ya like I said Im shooting for an early january BMQ, just have to get into the doctors and get a bill paid off.

Pm me when you know your BMQ, what trade are you joining?


----------



## aaronrogers (9 Nov 2007)

my first choice was infantry and my second choice was signal operator...I will probably get in infantry but I was told signal operator was an in demand moc so who knows. I will take either one if and when I get an offer haha they are both very appealing to me.


----------



## hoot33 (13 Nov 2007)

So I had my doctors appointment yesterday, Doc said blood pressure was fine and I dont have an irregular heartbeat. He also questioned the qualifications of the PO that did my medical.

After the appointment he refused to sign the papers I have been given because I have not been in his care for long, now Ive been instructed to test my own blood pressure at shoppers drug mart and record the results for 2 weeks. Ive made an appointment for 2 weeks from now and he has told me he will sign the papers then.



Thanks all. Dylan


----------



## geo (14 Nov 2007)

Hoot,
Glad to hear that your ticker is doing well and that your BP is under control.... 
Might I suggest that you schedule another visit to the recruiting centre -  immediately following your doc's next consultation.

Good luck


----------



## hoot33 (14 Nov 2007)

they told me all I needed to do was mail the forms and drop off a paper saying my invoice had been paid. Any particular reason for the appointment?


----------



## geo (15 Nov 2007)

Just thinking that things are always better done when you do things face to face (mano y mano)
the Recruiting centre and most of the CF go into slow mode at the begining of December & +/- stop mode between Dec 15th & Jan 8th... the sooner things go in, the sooner things get done.... IMHO


----------



## ixium (15 Nov 2007)

When I had to get a medical form filled out, I just brought it into the CFRC on a Monday and had the front desk hold onto untill the medic arrived(he only came in on Wednesday) and there were no problems.


----------



## hoot33 (30 Nov 2007)

ok so I had my doctors appointment, first appointment he wouldnt fill out the forms because I am a fairly new patient. Second appointment he filled them out saying Im perfectly healthy.

Mailed the forms away yesterday, express, tracked it, its been delivered.

Im still waiting on this darn collection agency though, Ive been calling them for 2 weeks and still no results.

Better do it fast if I want to make an early 08 BMQ.


----------



## JBoyd (30 Nov 2007)

if you owe money that is in collections, may i suggest contacting the original lender (if it is a credit card company). Sometimes their collections departments are eager to make a deal, I have in the past ended up with a couple nice offers (such as no interest and only principle, or 75% or sometimes lower of the principle balance if you pay it off in full). If they are not willing to work with you, they will be able to give you the numbers of who exactly is handling your account, and the agencys are also often eager to work out a deal, especially if you are willing to pay it off right now.

Good Luck


----------



## hoot33 (30 Nov 2007)

I contacted the original lender multiple times they say there is nothing they can do and that I need to go directly through the collection agency.

They still havent gotten ahold of me I have left them 2 contact numbers.

Patiently Waiting.

Dylan


----------



## geo (30 Nov 2007)

Hoot, WRT the collection agency.
Contact them, write to them and retain proof that you have made your damndest to resolve the issue.
The CF will frown on doing things in bad faith BUT, your inability to get things resolved in spite of your good faith will be worth something.


----------



## hoot33 (1 Dec 2007)

I cant get ahold of the collection agency because I have no idea who they are. My gas company will not let me know who they are they simply say wait 72 hours and they will contact me, to no avail yet.

I will call them again first thing monday to get the ball rolling.


----------



## JBoyd (1 Dec 2007)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> I cant get ahold of the collection agency because I have no idea who they are. My gas company will not let me know who they are they simply say wait 72 hours and they will contact me, to no avail yet.
> 
> I will call them again first thing monday to get the ball rolling.



I am not sure, but I believe the original company must tell you who is handling your account in collections. Also if that doesnt work, call equifax and transunion and get a free credit report mailed out to you, takes about a week and a half to get it, but anything in collections will be shown there, and the collection agency handling it. If there is no number you should be able to google the agency's name and find a number.


----------



## Roy Harding (1 Dec 2007)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Im still waiting on this darn collection agency though, Ive been calling them for 2 weeks and still no results.
> ...





			
				hoot33 said:
			
		

> I contacted the original lender multiple times they say there is nothing they can do and that I need to go directly through the collection agency.
> 
> They still havent gotten ahold of me I have left them 2 contact numbers.
> 
> ...





			
				hoot33 said:
			
		

> I cant get ahold of the collection agency because I have no idea who they are. My gas company will not let me know who they are they simply say wait 72 hours and they will contact me, to no avail yet.
> 
> I will call them again first thing monday to get the ball rolling.




You've been calling the collection agency for two weeks, but you have no idea who they are?


----------



## hoot33 (2 Dec 2007)

No, Ive been calling the gas compnany the original debt was with, they say the only way to handle the situation is for them to call their head office, head office calls the collection agency then the agency contacts me, but as I said, so far nothing, in really starting to get angry with this.

Dylan


----------



## Roy Harding (2 Dec 2007)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> No, Ive been calling the gas compnany the original debt was with, they say the only way to handle the situation is for them to call their head office, head office calls the collection agency then the agency contacts me, but as I said, so far nothing, in really starting to get angry with this.
> 
> Dylan



Just pay the damned bill.

Then it won't matter who the collection agency is.

And don't tell me that you can't pay the bill except to the collection agency - that's BS - been there, done that.

Get this thing cleared up - it won't do you any good at the recruiting centre.


----------



## hoot33 (2 Dec 2007)

Im trying to pay the damned bill but the gas company is not budging for me they say there is no way I can pay the bill to them, I absolutely have to go through the collection agency.

It may have been BS in your situation but don't assume you know exactly what the company or agency Im dealing with is doing.

Trust me I want to get this done more than anyone or I wouldn't have come this far.

Dylan


----------



## JBoyd (2 Dec 2007)

hoot, relax the tone of your posts, just a bit of advice. Other than that, if the Gas company is saying you absolutely must pay to the CA, then you should be demanding they absolutely must give you the contact information. other than that do what Roy said, pay it online using the account number... most likely they will not turn down the money and will do the rest on their end.


----------



## hoot33 (2 Dec 2007)

Ill call them again on monday, and see if there is any other way I can go about this, hopefully there is but we will see, I will let everyone know.

Dylan


----------



## JBoyd (2 Dec 2007)

what is the gas company you are dealing with? I might be able to find out who the CA is the deal with.... usually a company only works with one collection agency


----------



## aesop081 (2 Dec 2007)

I would have paid the bill when i got it in the first place.

I know, i'm crazy that way


----------



## Roy Harding (2 Dec 2007)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> Im trying to pay the damned bill but the gas company is not budging for me they say there is no way I can pay the bill to them, I absolutely have to go through the collection agency.
> 
> It may have been BS in your situation but don't assume you know exactly what the company or agency Im dealing with is doing.
> 
> ...



I understand that you're frustrated.  C'est le guerre.

Pay the gas company (I do it online - you can do likewise or take your last bill from them to a bank, and pay it there).  I GUARANFUCKINTEE that once you've done that, the Collection Agency won't be bothering you anymore.

Your situation may be such that the gas company has sold your debt to the Collection Agency - in which case there will be some hiccups - the Collection Agency wants it's money, after all.  Pay the bill (and any penalties that may have accrued) either online or at any major bank, deal with the hiccups (this may involve LOTS of phone calls - but you'll now be the PAID complainant, not the ACCOUNT DUE one), and you'll be good to go.

Once that's done, check your credit rating - make sure that this incident is cleared up, you'll be good to go.

Do that, and you'll be alright - spouting off on internet forums is a forgiveable weakness - I suffer from it myself.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (2 Dec 2007)

How much are we talking here for this to be such a major issue?? Maybe the CA isnt too worried about returning your calls cause it's a piddily bill.


----------



## JBoyd (2 Dec 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> How much are we talking here for this to be such a major issue?? Maybe the CA isnt too worried about returning your calls cause it's a piddily bill.



Personally I dont believe the CA's care about the amount of the bill, they just want their money. My wife was hassled by a collector (and I mean hassled, called at work, harassed, sworn at) for about a month. The bill was $86, for late library books that we had taken back. She refused to pay to fee for replacing the book because as before mentioned she took it back. I eventually called the CA and complained about the agents behavior as I had recorded one of his calls and we never heard from the agency again. We talked directly to the library and got the matter resolved.


----------



## Franko (2 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> My wife was hassled by a collector (and I mean hassled, *called at work, harassed, sworn at*) for about a month. The bill was $86, for late library books that we had taken back. She refused to pay to fee for replacing the book because as before mentioned she took it back. I eventually called the CA and complained about the agents behavior as I had recorded one of his calls and we never heard from the agency again. We talked directly to the library and got the matter resolved.



That is illegal. No wonder they stopped after you called the agency and complained.


----------



## JBoyd (2 Dec 2007)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> That is illegal. No wonder they stopped after you called the agency and complained.



yes, very illegal indeed... his supervisor was skeptical that the agent had used cursing in the conversations.. until I proved it... I also mentioned that if they wanted to continue with her that the account should be switched over to another agent, and that if it happened again I would start going down the legal channels..


----------



## hoot33 (3 Dec 2007)

i would have paid the bill in the first place as well, but it was not my bill. The account was put in my name by a family member without my permission, I was 17 at the time. I didnt find out about it until my interview.

The amount is $500.00 so I would assume they would pay some attention to it.

I just got off the phone with them again 5 minutes ago after yelling, pleading etc and the guarantee me the only thing they can do is email there head office and they have no information about the collection agency.

The company Im dealing with is Enbridge Gas Inc.

If anyone has been through this with them and knows the agency they use please let me know.

Thanks

Dylan


----------



## zipperhead_cop (3 Dec 2007)

If that is the case, you should be doing a fraud report with your local police department and get that person charged with the offence.  Then you won't be held accountable for the money.  However, you will have to testify in court against them, which shouldn't be a big issue, since being a criminal should preclude anyone from familial considerations.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (3 Dec 2007)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> i would have paid the bill in the first place as well, but it was not my bill. The account was put in my name by a family member without my permission, I was 17 at the time. I didnt find out about it until my interview.
> 
> The amount is $500.00 so I would assume they would pay some attention to it.
> 
> ...



Wow yeah I imagine they would pay attention to that but it's incredible they can't provide the name of the company that they enaged to collect a bill.  I guess they sold the bill and now care less...bad customer relations if you ask me.


----------



## hoot33 (3 Dec 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> If that is the case, you should be doing a fraud report with your local police department and get that person charged with the offence.  Then you won't be held accountable for the money.  However, you will have to testify in court against them, which shouldn't be a big issue, since being a criminal should preclude anyone from familial considerations.



The account was originally opened with my mother, I simply cant press charges against a family member regardless.

Im in the process of getting an equifax credit report done am hoping I will have it taken care of this week.

Dylan


----------



## zipperhead_cop (3 Dec 2007)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> i would have paid the bill in the first place as well, but it was not my bill. The account was put in my name by a family member without my permission, I was 17 at the time. I didnt find out about it until my interview.



Your *MOM* screwed you with a fraud account?  ???  I think you have bigger issues than the money one at this point.  Regardless, deadbeat mom coughs up $500 or you file the report.  If neither pans out, you're paying out of pocket.  Now that you are aware of the fraud, your failure to remedy/action the situation is an unwritten acceptance to assume the burden.  They aren't going to just say "gee, your mom sucks.  Poor Dylan" and blow it off.  If that was the case, people would be doing that constantly and the rest of us who pay bills would be getting screwed.  
Since the umbilicus has grown too thick to hack through, guess you'll just have to pay out of pocket and deduct it from what you would have spent on Mothers Day over the next fifty years.


----------



## hoot33 (3 Dec 2007)

I have gotten the money, we are not on speaking terms right now because of this and Im ok with that.

I dont care how I pay it as long as its paid and Im in BMQ.

But I should be able to pay the full amount as soon as I find out what company this is with.

Dylan


----------



## kincanucks (4 Dec 2007)

_in really starting to get angry with this._

Perhaps paying the bill in the first place would have alleviated this anger?


----------



## geo (4 Dec 2007)

.... methinks this whole thread has gotten "silly" (as in Monty Python silly - when the Brigadier would pop out of nowhere & bring order back to the skit)


----------



## hoot33 (4 Dec 2007)

Kin, like I said, it wasnt my bill to pay, I didnt even know about it until my interview and was completely baffled when it was brought up.

Will be making more phone calls today.

Dylan


----------



## hoot33 (11 Dec 2007)

There, the money has finally been sent with confirmation going to equifax as well as the recruiting centre, will call them tomorrow to ensure its been taken care of.


----------



## Roy Harding (11 Dec 2007)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> There, the money has finally been sent with confirmation going to equifax as well as the recruiting centre, will call them tomorrow to ensure its been taken care of.



Outstanding, and well done.

I look forward to reading about your enrolment.


----------



## hoot33 (11 Dec 2007)

lol I look forward to my enrollment. This should be the last step should it not?? I dont know of anything else I need to do.


----------



## geo (11 Dec 2007)

Good work...

Now get down and give me 25 good pushups & situps
You can neved do too many pushups & situps


----------



## hoot33 (11 Dec 2007)

I can give you 40 of each . Gym membership was a good idea.


----------



## MikeL (11 Dec 2007)

Cocky eh, now the entire Platoon has to do 50 of each.   >


----------



## hoot33 (11 Dec 2007)

ahem, point taken lol.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Dec 2007)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> I can give you 40 of each . Gym membership was a good idea.



I used to love students like you.

"How to beast an entire course and yet not be the bad guy in one easy step"


----------



## hoot33 (11 Dec 2007)

thats my goal, my brother went through and got no awards at the end of BMQ or DP1, I dont intend to remain as camouflage as he did. Don't want to offend anyone or be hated, but my father is ill, very ill. I want to make him proud while I can.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Dec 2007)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> thats my goal, my brother went through and got no awards at the end of BMQ or DP1, I dont intend to remain as camouflage as he did. Don't want to offend anyone or be hated, but my father is ill, very ill. I want to make him proud while I can.



I dont think you understand what i meant


----------



## hoot33 (11 Dec 2007)

lol maybe not :S


----------



## MikeL (11 Dec 2007)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> lol maybe not :S



Be cocky on course an brag about how much push ups you can do, etc an your entire Platoon will pay for it. 


Don't try to be super recruit an draw a lot of attention to yourself an only do things to get attention/notiched; if you want to be an attention who.re the Army is the wrong place for you.


----------



## hoot33 (11 Dec 2007)

Im not trying to take attention away from anyone else, Im more of a team player than individual. Just want to be the best soldier I can be. That alone should make my father proud .


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (11 Dec 2007)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> Im not trying to take attention away from anyone else, Im more of a team player than individual. Just want to be the best soldier I can be. That alone should make my father proud .



Yes indeed....team work and all for one is the spirit we need...natural leaders are like cream in milk they rise to the top because it is their nature. Good leaders who value those around them and work with them are liked and honoured...those who are bullies and braggarts are not liked and usually ostracized. It sounds like you're ready for a good challenge and you want to work with others....that's a darn good start. God bless and good luck.


----------



## hoot33 (11 Dec 2007)

thanks .

Thanks to everyone on these boards for the motivation and tips they have given me over the past few months .


----------



## JBoyd (11 Dec 2007)

how is the collection agency process going Hoot?

I feel your pain though with the troubles you have, I am currently having troubles gaining confirmation of an agreement with one of mine. All will be fixed in the end


----------



## hoot33 (11 Dec 2007)

everything should be taken care of as of today , will let everyone know tomorrow when I speak to the recruiting centre.


----------



## aaronrogers (11 Dec 2007)

It sucks that you hit the bump in the road with rogers. I am kind of in a similar situation myself trying to get in touch and get a letter back from the company stating that my debt has been taken care of for a while. I have been literally told 5 times a letter was sent out starting a month and a half ago but still have not received a thing. It is really starting to get on my nerves since I can't go any further with my application until I get that letter.  :brickwall:

I just had a lengthy call with them again today and they said it was sent out and there were "errors" before. So I'm crossing my fingers.

Hopefully you're situation gets cleared up soon as I know how frustrating dealing with those companies can be.


edit - Just saw your post, thats good news


----------



## hoot33 (11 Dec 2007)

I have been waiting for a call from them for over a month, got it today along with a direct line to the person handling my account and a fax number. Im having her fax a confirmation directly to the recruiting centre saying Ive paid my bill.

Pain in the a**, cant wait to reap the rewards of my determination though.

I doubt theres any chance of making the Jan 7 BMQ now though.


----------



## JBoyd (11 Dec 2007)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> I have been waiting for a call from them for over a month, got it today along with a direct line to the person handling my account and a fax number. Im having her fax a confirmation directly to the recruiting centre saying Ive paid my bill.
> 
> Pain in the a**, cant wait to reap the rewards of my determination though.
> 
> I doubt theres any chance of making the Jan 7 BMQ now though.



Jan 7th is full I believe (read it somewhere, and possible Jan 14th at this point?)

I dont know if having it faxed directly to the CFRC was good though, I know in my case I have to write a letter to the MCC requesting a waiver on the reliability status, including when and why the debt was incurred and why it is still outstanding. And must also include verification that I have spoken to my creditors and are under satisfactory agreements with them all.


----------



## hoot33 (11 Dec 2007)

I was told a simple letter stating that I have dealt with it would be sufficient.

Anyone know the next open BMQ date?


----------



## stealthylizard (11 Dec 2007)

When I asked during my interview they said earliest would be February if everything goes smoothly for me.


----------



## hoot33 (12 Dec 2007)

was hoping not to hear that.


----------



## stealthylizard (12 Dec 2007)

You might get processed faster.  My medical is still on hold until they receive an ok from my family doctor, before it gets sent to the RMO.  And I have a credit issue.  Keep in mind the Christmas season as well.  That will probably postpone things for a bit.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (12 Dec 2007)

Don't expect much of anything to be getting done this week, and things won't be back on line until Jan 7.  Even more so in Ontario.  
Tis the season to be patient.


----------



## Col.Steiner (22 Dec 2007)

Ahhh crikey! I just got a call from recruiting last week about 'my file coming back'. The only place it has been would be in the pre-sec phase and that has been nearly 2 years now. So of course I was excited and phoned immediately to see what was up? Nothing! They made a mistake and my file was still in limbo. Now that is just plain wrong!


----------



## geo (23 Dec 2007)

Steiner... Suggest you go to the recruiting centre and ask to talk to a supervisor.  Someone there must be able to explain to you where your file has been and where it's going now.  »Two years of waiting without a word IS NOT RIGHT!


----------



## JBoyd (23 Dec 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Steiner... Suggest you go to the recruiting centre and ask to talk to a supervisor.  Someone there must be able to explain to you where your file has been and where it's going now.  »Two years of waiting without a word IS NOT RIGHT!



I am hoping he meant 2 weeks, cause yes Two years of waiting without any word is not good at all.


----------



## geo (23 Dec 2007)

JB,
The fella has been whining for a while.  No details as to what he has, has not done & reasons for the delay have as yet not been divulged.

Ball is in his court.


----------



## Col.Steiner (23 Dec 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> JB,
> The fella has been whining for a while.  No details as to what he has, has not done & reasons for the delay have as yet not been divulged.
> 
> Ball is in his court.



I don't know why the hostile tone, but there are no secrets or tales to divulge Geo. I was out of the country for a while and it cost me a long wait, simple as that. The delays are obviously not due to something on my part as the file has been handed in - 2 years ago. Yes I have been whining for a while, and I will probably whine for a few more at this rate, but thanks for the contempt and disrespect just the same.
I joined this site to keep up with things military, and I generally post in the recruiting section, and my posts tend to be 'whiny' because I disagree with the way the forces handle things, especially my file. I did read the guidlines, and have broken them once or twice, but I certainly didn't read anywhere that I cannot be critical of the recruiting process. Let me know if I am wrong.


----------



## Col.Steiner (23 Dec 2007)

\


----------



## marqucha (23 Dec 2007)

Steiner,
I feel your pain. I was in the same boat as you. My csis clearance took about a year and a half. From what my recruiting office told me csis does a through background check sometimes its not csis but the countries you have been to that might delay the process. For me they had to go back to United Arab Emirates, Oman and Switzerland. 
I got my csis clearance this month and booked my interview and medical for jan the 8th. Now my advice to you is this dont let the wait break you down, instead use this time to train hard.

Charles M.


----------



## geo (23 Dec 2007)

Steiner,
Note that it was not particularly my intention to be condescending BUT, you have chipped in some comments in this & other threads lately (unnamed parcels) which you didn't really think thru before posting.

Yes, you were out of the country and yes you submitted your paperwork two years ago.... my post 151 adresses that... you are entitled to feedback on where your application happens to be.  with computer systems THEY know where your file is and THEY know what/why it's being held up.  Time to be proactive.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (23 Dec 2007)

My advice is "get thee to the recruiting centre and start demanding some answers" If I had been waiting two years I'd have given up or been asking some hard questions of the poeple at whatever CFRC I was dealing with. I went through the Reserve recruiting thing and when I finally asked them to provide some answers I was enrolled within a few weeks.


----------



## CFR FCS (24 Dec 2007)

Steiner,
Pre sec security clearances are one of the processes that move from CFRC to DPM SEC to outside DND to another department, CSIS. They then have to approach other governments to get their information. CSIS also need to colate all the info when they get get it and prepare a report to DND. This takes time and many of the documents that are produced have some enhanced level of security that cannot easily be transmitted electronically. Therefore most replies are on paper and sent by secure mail. It all takes time. Lots of time. The more countries you have been living in the longer it takes. 

As advised earlier take the time to prepare for BMQ. The wait is worth it.

Visiting, not calling, your CFRC to remind them of your interest is great. Believe them when they say they don't know when to expect a reply. They can enquire to DPM Sec but getting an answer to where your file is might take a week or so in itself. Also the more questions as to file status cuts the time they, DPM Sec, can devote to  processing the files they have.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Dec 2007)

OberstSteiner said:
			
		

> I disagree with the way the forces handle things, especially my file.



As pointed out by others, the security check portion of your file is not handled by the CF so maybe you place your disagreements on a CSIS-related website.

I'm a serving CF member in a security-sensitive position and it took 3 years to get my clearance.

You havent broken any rules as of late but most ( if not all) of your posts come across as relentless whinning. You are not the only one who has had to wait and you wont be the last one. The CF isnt at fault for the way the rules are and not at fault for you having lived out of the country.


----------



## Col.Steiner (26 Dec 2007)

The CF has lost and misplaced my file a few times while in their hands, so they are not completely blameless. I will now commence a whine-free period where my posts will contain brilliant comentary ONLY! Thanks for hearing my bitching and the replies to them.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (26 Dec 2007)

OberstSteiner said:
			
		

> I will now commence a whine-free period where my posts will contain brilliant comentary ONLY! Thanks for hearing my bitching and the replies to them.



In the military, we call that "radio silence".  Enjoy.


----------



## eilaw (27 Dec 2007)

Not to hijack this thread, but I'd like to add my own experience so far with the recruiting process.

I graduated from university in 2001 and went to China to teach English and work. I spent about four years working in China then came back to Canada to go back to school - I also brought back my wife, who is a Chinese national. I spent two years in Canada, one year in school working on a post-baccalaureate business diploma and a masters degree and second year looking for work. In December 2006 I took the CFAT, applying for intelligence, subsequently adding logistics and armoured to my choices. 

Immediately after taking the CFAT, I was brought in to speak to an officer in regards to my application. Due to the length of time I was in China, and my spouse's citizenship, I was told there may be problems for security clearance.

From that point it's been a rollercoaster for my pre-security clearance. From a variety of people I was told a variety of information, at one point my file was closed, and at another it was "limbo". The officer handling my file now seems to have a better idea of how to proceed - he told me that when I applied they had just implemented new rules for security checks and no one knew how to handle my file.

Since that time, I've moved back to China to work, my academic programme has a co-op portion and I need to work to pass that in order to get my diploma and degree. I return to Canada every six-months to meet residency requirements. 

I was told that the biggest issue is that I lived for such a long time in an "unfriendly" country and due to the difficulty of getting a criminal background check in China, it may scuttle my application. I managed to get a criminal check done in China - not something I recommend anyone to do, and in itself is another story. I've sent in my Chinese criminal background check, which was then forwarded to the authorities in Ottawa. As of now, I'll have to wait until January before I know if Ottawa - I'm assuming RCMP or CSIS - will require an enhanced security check to be done. I've been told that'll take upwards to two years... just to have my CF application approved.

It's been already a year, and I've been using it productively to get my physical fitness level up (which has been great motivator), but another potential two year wait is just too much for me. I don't want to put my life on hold for two years only to be declined, but on the flip-side, I don't want to start a new career only to be told I've been accepted in two years. Also, having my application approved doesn't give any indication that I will be offered a position.  

While I totally understand the need for security checks, it seems to me the CF, or as mentioned before, CSIS, doesn't have a mechanism to take into consideration overseas experience. Asking me to get a criminal background check in China was a pretty big stretch... not something I recommended, and I was very very fortunate to have the right connections to accomplish that. From what I understand, China isn't forthcoming with information requested by Interpol, so I can understand the difficulties faced by official gov't organs. 

I can only hope the security check processes in the future can be streamlined given the large numbers of Canadians who have worked and lived overseas and may want to serve their country. I like to think I have the skills and ability to serve the CF proudly, but it's been a trial so far. Maybe I applied at the wrong time, when regulations were being changed, but when know one can answer your questions, or each person has a different answer or answers differently at different times, it's hard not to become demoralized. For now, I can only wait with trepidation that the news in January will be positive, but either way I'll know how things stand.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (27 Dec 2007)

That's quite an odyssey.  Assuming you speak Chinese and know a thing or two about the culture one would have thought you'd be a tremendous assest in the Intelligence world. I hope they have some good news for you in the new year. Good luck in your application.


----------



## Roy Harding (27 Dec 2007)

eilaw:

Does CSIS have a non-official discussion board somewhere?  I don't know - but THAT is where these security clearance type questions belong.

You acknowledge that the security clearance problems are a CSIS thing - and yet you want the CF to streamline it.

From what you said, I'm sure you'd be a valuable asset - but you're barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Franko (27 Dec 2007)

Let's just start off by stating the obvious for those here that are ignorant. 

China is a communist country and is considered to be an espionage (and many other threats) threat to most Western countries.

You were living in China prior to putting in your application, married to a Chinese National, travel back and forth every six months and you're back in China and awaiting your security clearance to go through? That's 4 big red flags waving in my face and I'm a layman.

Chinese background checks don't count outside of China. It will be taken into account but won't be relied on.

CSIS will not cut corners or streamline the process, especially for someone who wants to get into a trade such as Int. 

It's there for a reason and it works. 

Regards


----------



## eilaw (27 Dec 2007)

I hope I didn't come across as whining in my post, my point in posting was to highlight some of the obstacles I'm currently facing.

Roy: I don't know if CSIS has a board somewhere - but it's a good idea to take a look - I'm a regular lurker on Army.ca and when I saw this thread I thought others might find my experience interesting - I shouldn't have made it sound like I want the CF to change. Those are the rules, and I can only abide by them, I'm willing to wait and if the CF doesn't want me for whatever reason, then, although disappointing, I'll move on.

To be honest, I'm not completely clear where the hold-up is. Whether it's RCMP or CSIS, I'm not sure how the process works. My case officer has vaguely said things about Ottawa, about RCMP, about CSIS. I can only vaguely hope whichever relevant institution will streamline this process, but I'm also assuming each institution has an important part in making sure communication and processes are streamlined - they must work closely with each other and have influence on the policies in place.

Recce by Death: Yes China is a major source of espionage, but I'm not asking for corners to be cut for my sake. At this point it seems to me that people who have worked overseas have a fairly large mark against them, fairly or not. I agree living and working in China should raise security flags, but there should be ways for whichever institution to do their checks to their satisfaction, and that to me seems lacking. It's almost as, "Your situation is unique, oh well and tough luck."

Like I previously wrote, I was told the RCMP can only ask Interpol for a background check and if the Chinese counterpart doesn't respond then there's nothing else they can do. Well, there should be a secondary process. Polygraph? Loyalty test? Hockey quiz? I don't have the answers, but it frustrates me is that I get the impression that I'm a special case and since I don't fit into the peg, then there's nothing else that can be done. 

I'm not applying to CSIS, so I understand military requirements versus civilian requirements will be different (I'm assuming CSIS will more readily recruit people who have lived extensively overseas, have overseas connections, etc), but I honestly believe overlooking people who have extensive international experience is a detriment to the CF. Living overseas can be a vastly rewarding experience and give people insights into a culture and people that can't be attained any other way, and in my case, makes one to realize how great a place Canada is.

The Chinese background check was requested by my file officer to check on the time I was in China - if it's not valid, why ask for it? I hope it's given some weight, especially the difficulty I went through in getting it, plus it seems like my only hope at the moment staving off a prolonged enhanced check.

Again, I don't want to come off as whining, just letting people know my experience in applying. I'm not blaming the CF, RCMP, or CSIS. But it would be shame to lose potentially valuable members with unique experiences because there are no secondary processes available to ensure they're not a security risk. It must be a difficult task to do security checks on someone who has spent a significant amount of time overseas, but given how globalized people now, it would be worthwhile to have something in place for such people. 

Hope this post didn't stray too much off topic.


----------



## hoot33 (31 Dec 2007)

Hey everyone, I see the thread has been busy while I was away lol.

Well I got home today from christmas visits to find a message from the recruiting centre on my machine. I had informed my room  mate to contact me if this were to happen, not sure why it wasnt done.

Anyhow all the message said was that they wanted to talk to me. Not sure if there is a problem or if they have a swearing in date for me, when I last talked to them I confirmed that my receipt from enbridge had been received and was sufficient, both answers yes. So I have no idea what it is about.

So my question, when will the recruiting centre open again so I can get in contact with them??? I am supposed to be leaving town again for a few days this sunday but dont want to go if I will have to be sworn in or address some other issue with my application.

Please let me know asap. Thanks for all the help over the last few months guys and gals .

Dylan


----------



## CFR FCS (31 Dec 2007)

Most should be reopened by 3 Jan but with a minimum staff. You may have to wait until 7 Jan to talk to your file manager.


----------



## hoot33 (31 Dec 2007)

ok I will call them on thursday and see what I can find out then. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## hoot33 (3 Jan 2008)

Just got off the phone with my recruiting centre, they said I will have to wait until my file manager is in on monday but it looks to them like they will be calling concerning a swearing in.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jan 2008)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> Just got off the phone with my recruiting centre, they said I will have to wait until my file manager is in on monday in.



Awesome, this thread can die at last


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (3 Jan 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Awesome, this thread can die at last



HOORAH! Soon you'll be polishing boots and counting push ups....FUN!!! Hopefully this isn't premature but welcome to the CF....a totally awesome outfit! ;D


----------



## deedster (3 Jan 2008)

Good for you hoot!


----------



## hoot33 (7 Jan 2008)

So I've got my BMQ dates now , I start Jan 21st, there was a cancellation so Im in Borden . I get sworn in this thursday.

So happy Im finally there.

Thanks everyone.

Dylan


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Jan 2008)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> So I've got my BMQ dates now , I start Jan 21st, there was a cancellation so Im in Borden . I get sworn in this thursday.
> 
> So happy Im finally there.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and best of luck to you!


----------



## Soldiergirl (7 Jan 2008)

hoot33 said:
			
		

> So I've got my BMQ dates now , I start Jan 21st, there was a cancellation so Im in Borden . I get sworn in this thursday.
> 
> So happy Im finally there.
> 
> ...



That's great news!!! Good luck to you on this next step.


----------



## geo (7 Jan 2008)

Great.... preliminaries taken care of. Congratulations.
Time to start limbering up - some push ups, sit ups and general all round running....


----------



## deedster (7 Jan 2008)

Good luck!
All the best.


----------



## hoot33 (7 Jan 2008)

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## eilaw (21 May 2008)

I'd like to update my small contribution to this thread, and also with good news. So after getting a criminal record and credit check from the Chinese authorities, no easy feat and many thanks to those who've helped, I've been contacted by the recruiting office to set up an interview and medical exam.

Only problem is I'll be in Shanghai until end of August. At least I've been cleared for the second step. 

So now it's time to prepare for the interview and do more research into the occupations I chose - intelligence, logistics, and armored. And hit the gym with a lot more motivation!


----------



## jzaidi1 (23 May 2008)

Honestly man!  After going through all the delayed security issues because of your 4 year stint in China you are going back till August?!  I understand you have friends and family there now, but seriously.  Why give the CF another excuse to delay everything you worked so hard for?  Even though you may have cleared to 2nd step, how is a CF recruiter going to feel when you let him/her know that your spending the summer in a Communist country still considered a threat to our national security.

Your bringing it on yourself this time.  I genuinely hope that you make it through sooner than later.  We need more Chinese-speaking Intel folks (and for that matter Russian, Korean, Hindi, Urdu, Kurdish, Farsi speakers to name a few).

J


----------



## eilaw (23 May 2008)

Fireball said:
			
		

> Honestly man!  After going through all the delayed security issues because of your 4 year stint in China you are going back till August?!  I understand you have friends and family there now, but seriously.  Why give the CF another excuse to delay everything you worked so hard for?  Even though you may have cleared to 2nd step, how is a CF recruiter going to feel when you let him/her know that your spending the summer in a Communist country still considered a threat to our national security.
> 
> Your bringing it on yourself this time.  I genuinely hope that you make it through sooner than later.  We need more Chinese-speaking Intel folks (and for that matter Russian, Korean, Hindi, Urdu, Kurdish, Farsi speakers to name a few).
> 
> J



I've let my case officer know what my plans are from the very beginning so there's no misunderstanding on what my time line is. They know exactly where I am and why I'm there. Also, as long as I'm not out of Canada for longer than 6-months at a time, I'm not considered "overseas." Hence, I've made two trips back a year, with each visit also including a trip to the recruiting office to let them know I'm back and with my passport so they can photocopy my entry and exit stamps. I'm sure it'll raise some eye-brows, but I do have legitimate reasons for being here: finishing my graduate project being the biggest, and looking for import/export opportunities as a fall back if things don't work out.

But I definitely can see how a prolonged stay here would raise some eyebrows. To be honest, I'm now more worried about how my spouse, a Chinese national who is now a permanent resident, will affect any future security checks. My case officer mentioned that his wife is from eastern Europe and that has caused him to be the focus of extra scrutiny in the past.


----------

